# Should I attend both days? IMATS Pasadena 2009



## statusmode (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi! I just recently purchased my ticket to the IMATS (One day, Saturday.) Is it worth it to go both Saturday and Sunday?? I live about four hours away so I'd have to book a hotel. I figured both days are the same but this will be my first time so I really wanted to make sure.. I'd hate to be missing out! =]


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 10, 2009)

If it's anything like the one held in London, the only difference will be the guest speakers/demonstrations.

I don't think there's any need to go both days and fork out on the added expense of a hotel. You should be able to get a program telling you who'll be speaking/demonstrating on each day if you're interested in that. The stalls will be the same too.

Have fun


----------



## slick (Apr 10, 2009)

I agree =)  If the main reason you want to go is to visit the product booths, then one day should suffice.  If you want to take advantage of the knowledge/learning/networking component then definitely go both days!


----------



## aeni (Apr 11, 2009)

Like everyone else has said, it depends on what you're going there for.  If you're there to buy only, there's a catch-22 of course with going 1 day only.  Something may be on sale and be sold out Saturday within a few hours.  Or you could wait until the last few hours on Sunday and barter.  A few will not barter with you no matter what.

If you're there for speakers or classes - pick wisely.  They really load it up with so many classes it's hard to choose from.

And of course, take your camera.  There'll be TONS of demos, bodypaintings, and the competitions too.


----------

